# Quiver Critter?



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone seen/used a Quiver Critter Decoy and if so how does it work?


----------



## Teamroper (Feb 11, 2010)

Heck yeah it works. I called 6 coyotes in one week in the middle of summer using it. The first one did not want to leave that rabbit. He ran by it and stopped three times, the last one being his last as I shot him. I used it all summer, fall and part of the winter and it definitely held their attention long enough for me to get a shot. It is worth the money.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Teamroper,

Thanks for the input. Can't wait until it gets here. Good hunting to you.


----------

